# anyone know where i can find a used Go Devil



## purvis1012 (Mar 8, 2010)

does anyone know of a 27 or 35 hp surface drive go devil for sale? i have sold my outboard and looking to upgrade. please pm me info


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=502915&highlight=devil


----------



## purvis1012 (Mar 8, 2010)

i am just looking for the motor...already have a boat. but thanks for the fast response


----------



## Tyson (Mar 9, 2010)

You should check the mudbuddy.com forum...they have used boats and motors on the "mud market" quite often.  Obviously, most of them are mudbuddy engines, but they sometimes have other manufacturers for sale


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 10, 2010)

www.mudmotortalk.com has alot of motors too.

I'm looking for a boat/motor myself.  You can also contact som of the dealers in GA to see if they have demo or trade-in models.


----------



## purvis1012 (Mar 23, 2010)

im still looking


----------



## Tyson (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, if you don't mind traveling a little farther or having a little more shipping cost you can check the classifieds on LA Sportsman's website.  You'll find a lot more go-devil/go-devil type motors in LA than here.


----------



## purvis1012 (Mar 27, 2010)

nah, i think i would like to test it out before i buy it unless its brand new and la is way out of the question to drive to, but good idea.


----------



## waddler (Jun 3, 2010)

I got one. 13 hp Honda I took off my boat in Ark when the wide turn kept it from working good in timber. It is sitting in my chicken house in Bogart. Wasn't anything wrong with it when I set it there year before last. Cranked and ran well. Probably needs some clean up and tinkering with. Hasn't been started, but I put that gas stuff in the tank to keep the old gas from messing with it.

waddler


----------



## Barroll (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a mudbuddy 35 surface drive and i got lucky cause i found it on georgia craigslist.  But mudmotortalk.com has for sale section that has a lot of boats, and georgiawaterfowler.com also has a classified section. I would definantly go with the surface drive though. if your interested pm me and you can test drive mine


----------



## little rascal (Jun 3, 2010)

*probably too small*

for ya, but I got a 16 h.p. Vanguard/ Beavertail(bushings model) that I might be putting up for sale.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Jun 3, 2010)

There's one under the Macon Craigslist listed on 6-1. 05' 27hp beavertail. Would post a link but i don't think we're allowed to do it.


----------



## Quackersmacker (Jun 10, 2010)

i have one its a 2004 27 hp mud buddy long tail i just put a brand new tiger prop on it last year that i ordered from mudbuddy sence the new prop i think ive used it mayb 5 times im the 2nd owner and it has in between 70 and 80 hrs on witch for a mudbuddy isnt much at all but if you r interested just shoot me a pm


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 10, 2010)

another vote for craigslist.


----------



## jordan004 (Jul 27, 2010)

highway 211 in Winder.   just past Baptist church, which is on the right, the boat is on left heading towards hwy 129--- have not stopped to check it out, but will be happy to help if someone is interested... boat/ motor for sale in the yard...


----------

